# Full slice boat



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Used boat and a heat gun.


----------



## Fancysauce201 (Jul 7, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Used boat and a heat gun.


Just pop out the bow for foot room?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep.

I'm 6'-5" and 195-215 lbs depending on how much beer I drink vs how much I actually kayak..but I digress.

I'm literally swimming in the "big guy" boats, and the regular size person boats with the right weight range don't have enough foot room. You can't really make a boat longer, but you can take a boat that has enough length but not room for your toes/ankles and blow it out for more room. Use a heat gun on a low-medium setting and heat up a large area. Use something hard and smooth to push it out from the inside--1-liter Nalgene bottles have a great size/shape to make more foot room. Leave it there until the plastic cools and try it for size.

You can also massage the knee area to give you more knee room--which pulls your feet back which puts them in a spot with more footroom.

I'm suggesting a used/old boat in case it doesn't work well for you, you're not practicing on a brand new boat. It's really important to move the heat around. You can melt through or burn the boat if you concentrate the heat...and the boat will only stretch where it's hot..so you'll get a smoother product if you heat a larger area (say 8-10" diameter).


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Heat Modifying Your Kayak


Has anyone tried altering their boats with heat? . Any boats at all? Anyone heard of it - know of information on it? . I'm considering cutting down and squashing out my Ace 4.7 or maybe modifying a G




playak.com


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd have a look at the new Pyranha Ozone. 3 sizes and it seems to be a really good mix of slicy and fun but still great for running rivers. Most of the reviews I've seen state that it has a ton of room and most of the guys are wearing shoes in them. Get the medium if you want it more playful and the large if you want it more for river play.

A couple reviews...










A good video explaining how to do the heat and squish...


----------



## m.r.h. (Mar 16, 2015)

You might want to check out the 2016 version of the Jackson Fun. Could be a good option.


----------



## Fancysauce201 (Jul 7, 2020)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I'd have a look at the new Pyranha Ozone. 3 sizes and it seems to be a really good mix of slicy and fun but still great for running rivers. Most of the reviews I've seen state that it has a ton of room and most of the guys are wearing shoes in them. Get the medium if you want it more playful and the large if you want it more for river play.
> 
> A couple reviews...
> 
> ...


Looking for something in the $400 or less club but If I happen to see one for a steal I’ll definitely check it out!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah... I understand. Plenty of older slice boats out there but a lot of them could be pretty tight on your feet. Even the Homeslice and MixMaster took the more old school approach with that. Maybe a Dagger Super Ego or Wavesport Foreplay or something like that. The WS Project was more of a poppy short boat so might not be the great for tossing flatwater ends compared to a true slice boat.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm 6'4" 205# and have always had the same issue. No way can I get into a Homeslice or Mixmaster. I have an old Jackson 4Fun stored at my Sister's in Denver. It's not a full slice but is a great all around boat that is easy to squirt and surf. She is moving soon, you can have it for $350...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jmacn said:


> I'm 6'4" 205# and have always had the same issue. I have an old Jackson 4Fun stored at my Sister's in Denver. It's not a full slice but is a great all around boat that is easy to squirt and surf. She is moving soon, you can have it for $350...


I'm 6'5 and 210# and currently in a SuperFun. You mean I'd fit in a 4Fun??!


----------

